# Victoria Secret Concealed Carry fashion show



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

http://dailycaller.com/2012/07/19/1...s-secret-concealed-carry-holster-fashion-show

Ladies,
Looking great while protecting yourselves!!

Victory's Secret and I thought it said Victoria's Secret - oh well, got you to look


----------

